# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  ZILD - A new Method.

## Tradl3s

*I might not have very good grammar on this post. Please forgive me, as i have become a lazy typer.*I bring to you, a new method of lucid dreaming. It lacks the need of Reality checks, but do them anyway just in case this doesn't work for you. This is kind of a combination of DEILD, WILD, and somewhat DILD. ZILD stands for Zoneout Induced lucid dream. I guess this could also be called DDILD, for DayDream Induced Lucid Dream. Because, zoneouts and daydreams are kinda the same thing. Anywho, Pretty much what you gotta do, is Wake up from any amount of sleep. as long as it is, or higher than 2-3 hours. Maximum being 5-6 i'd say. when you wake up, you will need to be extremely tired again. Like, on the verge of falling asleep. As you get more and more tired, focus on the drifting thoughts going through your head. preferably making visualizations about them. Eventually, it will become more and more real feeling. This is you entering the dream. start controlling your zoneout/dream right away! and it will become ever so vivid. It helps quite a bit to focus on something in it. An object, or a small design. This will stabilize it. This is a very good technique to use when your dream recall, or dream streak, has gotten weak. It's like a very simple and easy version of WILD. It is also goot for people new to Lucid dreaming. I recently had myself a tiny lucid dream with this technique. *(it was weird, i had jack sparrow's flintlock and it shot a shotgun blast on the ground while i was in a mall.)*

*I hope this helps. Good luck to all of you!
-Tradl3s*  ::sniper::

----------


## Zonkitty

This method seems similar to simply focusing on your HI...definately a form of WILD and worth trying.

----------


## realdealmagic

Doesn't sound like a new technique to me, this is WILD. IN fact, it sounds a lot like Jeff777's Freefall Technique to me.

_*Moved to Induction Techniques*_

----------


## Tradl3s

> Doesn't sound like a new technique to me, this is WILD. IN fact, it sounds a lot like Jeff777's Freefall Technique to me.
> 
> _*Moved to Induction Techniques*_



Sorry about that. *Unsubscribing from thread.*

----------


## Pinkey209

Before I got into Lucid Dreamin, this is the technique I used (without knowing) to get my first lucid dream. I had to wake up at 7 to get ready for work. My alarm went off after I got about 5 hours of sleep. I turned it off and just looked at the clock cuz I was SOO tired. After a couple mins I swear I fell asleep with my eyes open. Then I entered my first lucid drream. It was so awesome! lol

----------

